

Ask HN: Video streaming platform recommendations? - botolo

Hello Folks,<p>I may get the license to stream a TV channel online in real time. I need to build a website to sell subscriptions to this streaming service and I was wondering if you have any streaming platform to recommend me.<p>I am looking for a video streaming solution ready to go, with hosting and everything. Something like a "build a Hulu on your own" stuff :-)<p>Any idea?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
mjs00
Try <http://UnicornMedia.com> \- they should be able to do it as one
possibility.

Also see <http://www.streamingmedia.com/Sourcebook/> a place where most folks
that can do this are probably mentioned in one way or another.

------
Rust
In about 3 months, one of the startups I'm involved with will be operating in
this space, including the availability of a white-label service tier and REST
API. I can send you info if you're interested (my email is in my profile) in
waiting that long.

~~~
botolo
Thanks a lot! I just sent you a message, I would be very interested to get
additional info on this project.

------
vladsanchez
Check <http://www.Ooyala.com> founded by Ex-Google employees.

